# 12 cellos?



## sirdrdmt (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anybody heard a piece done withe 12 cellos but their hamony creates a 13th melody out of crossing fequncies. I have heard it before but don't know the artist or the pieces name. I am dying to know this!!! I ts so beautiful.

The Doc

Forgive my typing...it is the excitement!!!


----------

